# Wirkungsgrad von Piezo-Elementen bestimmen



## PeterEF (2 März 2006)

Hallo,

gegeben sei folgender Aufbau:

-Signalgenerator 100kHz...100mHz
-Breitbandverstärker ~100W
-Anpaßglied
-Piezo-Element an einem wassergefüllten Glasbehälter

Ziel ist, über ein weites Frequenzband möglichst viel Energie in den Wasserbehälter einzubringen.

mein Problem:
-wie messe ich am besten, welche Energie überhaupt noch direkt am Piezo ankommt (Verluste der Zuleitungen wegen Fehlanpassung, Reflexion usw.usf. - Stichwort Stehwellenverhältnis)
-welche Energie tatsächlich im Wasser ankommt

Für jeden Tip dankbar....


----------



## Zottel (2 März 2006)

Was im Wasser ankommt, mißt du am besten über die Erwärmung des Wassers.  Dazu muß das Gefäß natürlich isoliert sein. Wenn du damit Schwierigkeiten hast, könnte folgender "Trick" helfen: Das Versuchsgefäß steht in einem weiteren Wasserbad. Ein Temperaturregler hält das äußere Wasserbad mittels Heizung auf der Temperatur des Versuchsgefasses.

Leistungsanpassung: Bei richtiger Leistungsanpassung stellt der Piezo einen ohm'schen Widerstand dar. Also Strom u. Spannung in phasengleich. Das sollte man gut sehen können, indem man U und I auf einem Scope an X-und Y-Ablenkung legt (Lissajous-Figur). Sollte ein Strich sein, keine Schleife. Oder minimale Schleifenfläche.


----------

